# 2004 gto brakes



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I have been looking at my brakes and the rotors seem tiny compared to other sports cars and wondering if there is a good rotor, caplier pad swap to do with them that isn't like the brembos at over 2k


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

You can upgrade to bigger '05-'06 brakes or go Baer aftermarket for less than Brembo.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/brand/Baer-Disc-Brake-Systems/Year/2004/Make/PONTIAC/Model/GTO/Product-Line/Baer-Brakes-Baer-Claw-GT-Plus-Disc-Brake-Kits/?autoview=SKU

google performance brakes for 2006 GTO for other options.

Here's a cheaper alternative:
http://www.topbrakes.com/carPackageDetails.php/18114/43176-14808-14809-5295-43189/Brake+Packages/SP/


----------

